# MY EPICYCLIC STEAM ENGINE VIDEO



## Don1966

Well another video I finally got around to completeing. These videos take a long time to upload. One thing I noticed in the video is the flywheel moving in and out. After I posted the video I noticed it. Checking the engine I found the small gear screw loose and I have not ran it again, but I do need to recheck it. I realy need to find the exact cause.

Don

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tATHpPWNfIE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kustomkb

Wow, is that ever nice. Nice and slow too.

I really enjoy the epicyclic engines.


----------



## Ken I

Don, A really nice engine - come on give us a close up vid of the epicyclic end in slow mo - I was so dissapointed your video ended when it did.

KP

Ken


----------



## kjk

It's a real beauty - the finish is spectacular. Whose design is it?


----------



## SBWHART

Cracking Job Don

Stew


----------



## dgjessing

Looks great! How did you cut the ring gear?


----------



## Don1966

Thanks guy for your all kind words, but this engine was my second engine and I did make a lot of mistakes on it. Alot of redos I should say. The Flywheel ring is made from four pieces silver brazed together and turned in the lathe. My lathe was not quiet big enough to handle it and I had a rough time with it. 
The cylinder was made twice, the steam chest made twice, the cross brace made twice. and that is my second set of gears. You have to be careful when installing the gears the teeth have to align perfect. Even though the plans give you a jig to mount the gears with, it does not tell you about teeth alignment.

Woodguy the engine plans you can get from LMS, and was design by Bill Reichart.

Dgjessing the gears are Boston Gears.

Regards Don


----------



## vcutajar

Very nice Don. Well done.

Vince


----------



## rhitee93

I love it Don. It is very nicely made. 

I have a question about flywheels that are made up from separate spokes like that. did you have to take a cleanup pass on the outside surfaces once the wheel was assembled?


----------



## Don1966

Brian I did have to takea clean up pass, but one main reason was I had to drill the securing holes by hand it would not fit my mill.

Don


----------



## Lesmo

Don, seeing it run, is the cherry on the cake, it sure is a beauty 

Les


----------



## steamer

That's a beautiful engine Don!

Very classy and appropriately "blinged"....and a "runna!" :bow: :bow:


----------



## Jimk 33131

Great video DON!!! just sitting here watching it run, thinking about much work
     you put in on that engine. Thanks Don for being a great mentor to me and 
     sharing your knowledge with me. 

       Jim


----------



## Sshire

Don
That is one beautiful engine!!
It will be my next as soon as I finish the current Elmer's radial.
I ordered the plans directly from Phyliss Reichart.
Www.billreichart.com

Best
Stan


----------



## Brass_Machine

Hi Don...

Do you have any still pictures?

Eric


----------



## Don1966

Stan I am sure you will enjoy building this one I had a rough time, but stayed the coarse and it payed off. My wife liked it and put it on my table next to my recliner so I bought and put it in a doll case. 

Eric below is a photo for you.

Don


----------



## b.lindsey

Every bit a beautifule in a still picture Don as it is running....fantastic job!!!

Bill


----------



## Ken I

Don, that's just lovely - fits right into my wierd stuff I want to build.

Now added to my lengthy list of things to do.

KP for the effort - thanks for the pic - now I get it - well done.

Ken


----------

